

Apple Watch Interest Already Lower than iPod - paulsutter
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Apple%20watch%2C%20Ipod&date=today%203-m&cmpt=q&tz=

======
JohnTHaller
Add in iPhone and iPad for another interesting comparison:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Apple%20watch%2C%20Ip...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Apple%20watch%2C%20Ipod%2C%20iphone%2C%20ipad&date=today%203-m&cmpt=q&tz=)

------
Yhippa
I find it interesting that there's a spike for the search term "iPod" every
Sunday. Why on earth would that be?

~~~
_rpd
Perhaps religious service attendance via podcast, and a long memorized search
string that finds the latest download?

------
heavymark
Just for people who only read the click bait title and not the actual google
search, this is saying that this month, there have been more google news
headlines that mention "ipod" than that mention "apple watch". So the level of
interest they are referring to are about select news outlets and not consumer
interest, and only ones featured by google news. For instance today there was
39 google news articles that mention iPod and only 30 that mention "apple
watch". Ironically the iPod has seen greater interest by news outlets because
apple has removed it from their main navigation with Apple Music. With the
massive news of Apple Music service, iPod will certainly be referenced for
historical purposes in many of those articles.

~~~
eltiar
Actually, this link is reporting how frequently people are searching the
phrases "iPod" vs. "apple watch."

The 'News Headlines' you're referring to is just a checkbox that pinpoints
news stories that mention the search terms of interest along the broader
trendline for people's google searches..

